# Which finger bow for the budget minded?



## richbatt (Mar 25, 2012)

Could someone advise me on a relatively cheap finger bow to start out with,and I apologize if this question has came up more than often.Thanks


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hoyt Provantage Tracer or Hunter if your looking to spend 100.00 or less. 
I've seen some of these go for that price on the auction site.

This is just one model with a long ata to consider.


----------



## richbatt (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I really like any of the old hoyts that have the energy wheel. I think my favorite is the super slam but it's got a big fat grip. You'll either love it or hate it. Hoyt proforce was a good one. You could take the grip off of it and shoot the just the riser.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

just keep buying used and reselling until you find ''the bow'' and if you tire of it start buying and reselling again . took me about a dozen bows and finally bought ''the bow'' from a danish man living in germany . . .peace . . .oh , and merry christmas .


----------



## richbatt (Mar 25, 2012)

big cypress said:


> just keep buying used and reselling until you find ''the bow'' and if you tire of it start buying and reselling again . took me about a dozen bows and finally bought ''the bow'' from a danish man living in germany . . .peace . . .oh , and merry christmas .


And Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Can sometimes find a Pro-tec for pretty cheap and they are dynamite bows.
Or one of the longer ATA Martins are really sweet, very easy to adjust DL. I'm still regretting the last one I didn't buy.

-Grant


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw a Martin Shadowcat in the used bows, $200 is a screaming deal.
Don.


----------



## Blue Hunter (Jan 8, 2005)

Renegade non typical xl 40" ata 10" brace deflex riser new $500. Still making em far as I know. Ask for Mark. (Owner) or look for used Renegade "Nugebow" same design little faster 36" ata 9"+ brace excellent treestand bow! Flamethrower hard cam is what you want to look for with 65% let off. Trust me they kill deer just as good with way more forgiveness for hunting than the newer waaaaay more expensive "speed"bows.:wink:


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Blue Hunter said:


> Renegade non typical xl 40" ata 10" brace deflex riser new $500. Still making em far as I know. Ask for Mark. (Owner) or look for used Renegade "Nugebow" same design little faster 36" ata 9"+ brace excellent treestand bow! Flamethrower hard cam is what you want to look for with 65% let off. Trust me they kill deer just as good with way more forgiveness for hunting than the newer waaaaay more expensive "speed"bows.:wink:


Renegade no longer makes these bows. According to the website the last "new" bows they had were 2012 models. 1 32" ata and 1 34" bow. Hardly finger bows. Have to look for a used one if you want one.


----------



## Blue Hunter (Jan 8, 2005)

eric schmaus said:


> Renegade no longer makes these bows. According to the website the last "new" bows they had were 2012 models. 1 32" ata and 1 34" bow. Hardly finger bows. Have to look for a used one if you want one.


They haven't updated their site in years. I called for parts and talked to owner. (Mark) Got to call em...he told me they still make the NTXL for finger crowd upon request, just don't advertise any longer...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

zestycj7 said:


> I saw a Martin Shadowcat in the used bows, $200 is a screaming deal.
> Don.


Yes it was


----------

